
Show HN: GitBook Editor – Merge Conflict Resolution UI - friendcode
https://www.gitbook.com/blog/features/merge-conflicts
======
ocdtrekkie
This sounds awesome. I avoid merging things specifically because I never
learned Git command line, and GitHub doesn't have a UI to deal with it.

~~~
AaronO
Hi Aaron from GitBook here.

Exactly. I use git a lot, I'm familiar with git's internals and have written a
lot of git related code (our git server and all our git related
infrastructure). Yet I still flinch at the idea of solving conflicts in the
CLI.

I'm sure other developers feel the same, more so for less or non technical
people.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
So, I see you can sign into GitBook with your GitHub account. But it looks
like you guys are selling your own Git hosting service. So... question... does
GitBook's client work with GitHub repositories? Your site doesn't make that
very clear.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Okay, so, honest truth... I thought I could do code with this. I really WANT
to do code with this. I really do. :P

------
BorisMelnik
excellent - we love Gitbook and are super excited any time we get new
features.

